# Official Lefty Thread



## brad.

are there any out there?
post pics of your lefty guitars!


----------



## jcayer

How about you post some pics as well !!! :smile: :wave:

My MiM Tele and Godin Exit-22. And in the background, my Ax84-P1 5W homemade tube amp with a 2X10 cab...


----------



## allthumbs56

I'm a leftie but I play right - probably why I never reached my full potential :food-smiley-004:


----------



## Duster

Nice to see another lefty on the board! The guitar makers would make you think that there are hardly any of us in existence, but there seem to be a fair number of us on this board!

I don't have pics yet, but I just picked up a very nice left-handed Hagstrom Swede on the weekend. I'll post pics soon. 

What do you play? Or are you just looking to see what kind of lefties are available?

--- D


----------



## brad.

I have a CIJ Telecaster and an Epiphone Casino, I'll upload some pics soon.
I'm just sort of curious to see what people have been able to find for guitars. It always seems like a "find" when you stumble upon a quality lefty guitar.


----------



## brad.

On that note, that Les Paul is gorgeous.


----------



## exhausted

brad. said:


> I have a CIJ Telecaster and an Epiphone Casino, I'll upload some pics soon.
> I'm just sort of curious to see what people have been able to find for guitars. It always seems like a "find" when you stumble upon a quality lefty guitar.


i've got a casino as well. i love that guitar.

some of what i've found have been crimes of opportunity. my rickenbacker 330-12 and 4003 were that way. when i saw a lefty rickenbacker, had buy it no matter what. maybe my only guitars that have gone up in value.

my SG was found used at L&M. my morgan and larrivee acoustics were ones that were sitting in shops for a long time before i finally bought them after playing them umpteen times.

the rest were ordered specifically for me through L&M but are just the standard available lefty models and colours. i don't have anything vintage or anything.

i used to have a CIJ sunburst mustang. shouldn't have sold that. it was pretty rare.


----------



## Duster

Oh, and I have a Simon and Patrick acoustic.

It seems Godin are pretty supportive of lefties across their product line. It's not much, but it's more than a lot of other manufacturers are doing.

--- D


----------



## southpaw0525

*My Toys*

http://riffbandits.tripod.com/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderpictures/img_2196.jpg


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

I figure you guys need your own special thread so I changed the title and stickied it for you.


----------



## Duster

Awesome! Now we have our own thread, we can start writing backwards! Or upside down!

Smart idea, this will be a good place to discuss our left-handed issues. 

--- D


----------



## MaxWedge

*Hopelessly Left Handed*

My latest addition to my small family is pictured in my avatar. It's 40 years old. It is rather unique. And it's left handed. Thanks Michelle, I am lovin' this guitar.sdsre


----------



## skydigger

Here's my DeArmond M75T








[/IMG]


----------



## skydigger

...and my new Agile. I'm installing a Bill Lawrence Blade p\up in the bridge position and I'm replacing the saddles. Other than that, I love this guitar.








[/IMG]


----------



## Duster

Here is the brand new acquisition.... Now can someone tell me what I'm supposed to do with it?










And here's the back, because honestly, it's almost nicer than the front...










--- D


----------



## RIFF WRATH

stand that in front of a mirror and take a picture of the mirror....might be able to "fix" the guitar for "normal" playing...lol....
beeautiful.
cheers
RIFF


----------



## skydigger

Duster said:


> Here is the brand new acquisition.... Now can someone tell me what I'm supposed to do with it?
> 
> --- D


Nice guitar. Did you get yourself an amp yet? You can do a search here and you'll find lots of good advice on a practice amp. I'm just a bedroom hack and I use a Line 6 Toneport UX-1 as a headphone amp. For less than $200 you get loads of amp models and effects.

Some people here have good things to say about Vox's digital modeling amps, I might look into one of those in the near future.

Can you read TAB? I found AC\DC rythym's a good place to start. They are fairly basic and make you feel like a rock star :rockon2:

Limelight by Rush is another song that is good for a talented beginner.

YOUTUBE has loads of lessons, so keep it up and you should be able to start your first world tour by next summer....:banana:


Hell's Bells http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=soazV545hy4

Limelight http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xmd3SU9kh-Q

There are better sites for lessons, I just haven't gotten around to them yet...


----------



## Duster

Thanks man. I also bought a Vox DA5 digital amp which I think will serve me well as I get acquainted with the guitar. Clean, blues, crunch, distortion, a bunch of effects to explore different sounds. Headphone output to preserve my girlfriend's sanity. Battery powered option for the off chance that she kicks me out. The overall quality of the sound seems good to the untrained ear, but I'm sure as I progress I will develop a desire for something else (isn't that always the way?)

So far I'm adapting my meagre acoustic repertoire to the electric. Dust in the Wind and Blackbird sound a little funny with Metallica-style distortion. This long weekend I'll have a few days to start building my rock repertoire. Thanks for the recommendations. AC/DC will be high on the list of riffs to learn, as well as Zeppelin. 

--- D


----------



## Mr Yerp

Nice to see a sticky for us, thanks! Please excuse the righty bass that snuck into the pic...


----------



## Michelle

Duster said:


> Thanks man. I also bought a Vox DA5 digital amp.........
> --- D


Awesome Hagstrom Duster! Try the amp without the batt cover, mine sounds better that way. They are a fun little amp.

sdsre way to go!


----------



## Michelle

I thought I posed this yesterday, must have done just a preview.....










This is a '70's Hondo, I pulled the chrome pups, (single coil), and installed the HB and P90, definitely an improvement, just need to make a trim ring.

Anyone have a l-h Bigsby?


----------



## skydigger

Nice job Michelle. I love the P90\HB combo.

See, you don't need my DeArmond after all...

Looking for a LH Bigsby? I see there is one attached to a vintage 1965 Guild Starfire V on fleabay this week...

It looks like a sweet guitar. A little pricey for me this month...


----------



## zontar

exhausted said:


> i'm lefty but no pics online right now other than one of my LP.


You know, even though I have a friend that plays lefty, these still look backwards to me--except for black Les Paul Customs--since he had two of them. He mostly played those or acoustic, or a P Bass.

Lefty Pauls look just as nice as righty ones.


----------



## Michelle

skydigger said:


> Nice job Michelle. I love the P90\HB combo.
> 
> See, you don't need my DeArmond after all...
> 
> Looking for a LH Bigsby? I see there is one attached to a vintage 1965 Guild Starfire V on fleabay this week...
> 
> It looks like a sweet guitar. A little pricey for me this month...


Thanks Digger! No, don't need the DeArmond but it is a beautiful guitar. This old Hondo is a player, I got it for $150 about 10yrs ago. Nice to have something to work on without worrying about resale value, I can put it back to stock anytime. I'm really diggin' the P90, with a little OD it has some amazing dirt.

Gotta go, I hear Rondo calling.....................


----------



## RAZRBAKK

Mmmm, Dot on Shaft Gothos.


----------



## LeftyLang

Mr Yerp said:


> Nice to see a sticky for us, thanks! Please excuse the righty bass that snuck into the pic...



Nice Gibsons....they are getting harder to find now.


----------



## bscott

G'day from tha Valley. Just joined and delighted to a see a lefty sticky. I ordered an Epiphone Les Paul standard a few days ago and will hopefully have it by Thursday this week. Epiphone has a reasonable number of models available in left hand but it still limiting. I had wanted an LP studio but they don't make those in left hand. I also tried to order a Gibson Melody Maker but Gubson is not making any for consumption outside the USA. So - ta ta Gibson.
One of the factors that convinced me about Epiphone was a review in Guitar World that really praised the quality of materials, workmanship and quality control on their product. Also, when you look at woods used in their LP products - mostly Mahagony, and compare that to other brands using outside USA manufacturing, the types and quality of woods being used is being compromised and second or even third quality wood types are now being used.
We sahl see in the long run if my decision will hold up.

Brian


----------



## skydigger

bscott said:


> G'day from tha Valley. Just joined and delighted to a see a lefty sticky. I ordered an Epiphone Les Paul standard a few days ago and will hopefully have it by Thursday this week. Epiphone has a reasonable number of models available in left hand but it still limiting. I had wanted an LP studio but they don't make those in left hand. I also tried to order a Gibson Melody Maker but Gubson is not making any for consumption outside the USA. So - ta ta Gibson.
> 
> 
> Brian


Welcome aboard.

I've often thought about creating a left-handed guitar website providing info on which manufacturers and retailers we should be supporting.

Top marks go to (mostly high end) manufacturers like Martin, Larrivee, Carvin, Alembic and others who offer all models left-handed at no extra cost.

Next would be companies that offer all models at a slight upcharge and way down the list would be Fender and Gibson who are HUGE companies and should be offering a much wider range of guitars.

As far as retailers goes, i only know Southpaw as having the largest selection and Adirondack who offers many left-handed models...

Then there is the cheaper brands like Eastwood and Rondo who offer quite a few unique lefties at low prices...


----------



## rockinbluesfan

Hello fellow lefties. I agree that manufacturers should have no hesitation to make left hand guitars at the same price as righties. There are some who do and it does seem to be getting more widely available but the big boys like fender, gibson charge more for a lefty and even prs quit doing lefties. I say screw them and their overpriced stuff - who needs it? Have you seen the price of a new lefty les paul, 3,4,$5000 - I don't think so. I'd rather have a broomstick with strings on it and a gibson sticker on my forehead LOL. The nice thing now though is there is a lot of competition who make quality stuff at reasonable prices which is good for us! I will be posting some pic's of my stuff soon! Take care all!


----------



## rockinbluesfan

*My axes*

Sorry got a pic of my stuff but it says I may not post attachments!








Cool got it to work - They are a carvin tl60 with bill lawrence pups, nb custom with dimarzios, around 79-80 strat (interesting story on that one) and yamaha apx 700!


----------



## skydigger

rockinbluesfan said:


> Sorry got a pic of my stuff but it says I may not post attachments!


Upload your pic to photobucket and you can post the pic thru them...


----------



## bscott

Picked up my Epi ebony Les Paul Standard yesterday and a Marshall MG30DFX. Friggin AWESOME! Only one old and I love it already!!

Brian


----------



## devnulljp

allthumbs56 said:


> I'm a leftie but I play right - probably why I never reached my full potential :food-smiley-004:


Just like Gary Moore and Steve Morse? :smile:


----------



## rockinbluesfan

There was a lefty les paul studio on ebay last week - nice looking axe so I asked how much for shipping and he replied $150 from quebec to ontario! I said good luck with that as I can get a guitar shipped from japan for $120! Too bad cuz I think it went for around $1000.


----------



## Yeestr

Hey all! Lefty here from Toronto! Currently looking for an inexpensive but good-sounding guitar!


----------



## skydigger

skydigger said:


> ...and my new Agile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


I've decided to sell this one if your interested...


----------



## rockinbluesfan

*good deal*

http://cgi.ebay.ca/Carvin-DC127-LH-...yZ155301QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
If any lefty's need a good axe this is a good deal to watch! If I didn't already have a lefty carvin I'd be definitely watching this. Carvin's are top notch quality guitars and this one has coil taps which mine doesn't. Never regretted getting mine and I'd put it against anything!


----------



## sysexguy

FYI Reverend just announced 8 models in lefty:

Buckshot Cream, Flatroc Orange, JetstreamHB Black, Jetstream390 Meltallic Blue, WarhawkII390 Metallic Red, Volcano Honey, Roundhouse HB Flame Maple burst, Double Agent Honey Flame

We ordered 'em all and will get the Flatroc first (in May) There's an upcharge of $50

I hope to add them to the site very soon.

Andy


----------



## skydigger

sysexguy said:


> FYI Reverend just announced 8 models in lefty:
> 
> Buckshot Cream, Flatroc Orange, JetstreamHB Black, Jetstream390 Meltallic Blue, WarhawkII390 Metallic Red, Volcano Honey, Roundhouse HB Flame Maple burst, Double Agent Honey Flame
> 
> We ordered 'em all and will get the Flatroc first (in May) There's an upcharge of $50
> 
> I hope to add them to the site very soon.
> 
> Andy


I can't say I've ever bought a guitar from a "sexyguy" before...

Can you email me your site? I'm interested in the Double Agent...

thanks


----------



## sysexguy

Hi Skydigger, I'm not "sexyguy" (and my sister is not #3....) but thanks(?) I think I explained my handle in another thread not long ago:food-smiley-004: search if you're curious

I got your pm and just need to confirm a few things with Reverend and then I can reply. They'll also be on the site asap (www.diffusion-audio.com). 

We've shipped guitars and gear almost everywhere in Canada including to many members of this board. The Flatroc comes in May and the rest (hopefully) in June. I also posted a link with pics of some Suhr and Vigier lefties we have and am working on getting a Suhr Pro series lefty happening as well. There's also a lefty Sandberg bass in transit from Germany right now.

Andy


----------



## skydigger

sysexguy said:


> Hi Skydigger, I'm not "sexyguy" (and my sister is not #3....) but thanks(?) I think I explained my handle in another thread not long ago:food-smiley-004: search if you're curious
> 
> I got your pm and just need to confirm a few things with Reverend and then I can reply. They'll also be on the site asap (www.diffusion-audio.com).
> 
> Andy


Hey, if I have to call you sysexyguy in order to get my hands on that double agent, I've got no problem with that. LOL

I searched the Reverend site and I'm pretty sure I sent an email off to Diffusion (considering you are from PQ I figured that I had the right dealer).

I've been selling off gear in order to finance a Warmoth build, but now that Joe has FINALLY been able to produce lefty Reverends I want to be able to get one before everyone else jumps all over them first. 

Another month or 2 wait is no problem for me. We lefties pretty much have to take what we can get.

Looking forward to any updates.

BTW, fellow lefties. I stumbled upon the EarnieBall\Musicman forum the other day and they are now offering a beautiful John Petruccui model for sale now for lefties. Looks like a killer guitar if you've got the cash....


----------



## Mr Yerp

*The horror!*

A tragically beat lefty SG (?). What a waste...
http://cgi.ebay.com/Gibson-1966-Ele...yZ155301QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## skydigger

Mr Yerp said:


> A tragically beat lefty SG (?). What a waste...
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Gibson-1966-Ele...yZ155301QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Damn thats ugly, i guess I've never seen a 66 SG before???


----------



## sysexguy

I just ordered a lefty Suhr Classic Olympic White with a mint guard, Silent Single Coil, the amazing Fletcher Landau pups with a blend control, should arrive mid July.

Andy


----------



## skydigger

sysexguy said:


> I just ordered a lefty Suhr Classic Olympic White with a mint guard, Silent Single Coil, the amazing Fletcher Landau pups with a blend control, should arrive mid July.
> 
> Andy


I cannot stress how eager I am to get my hands on the Double Agent. I would greatly appreciate it if you PM me when it becomes available and If you require a deposit to hold it for me I send it ASAP.

I know Joe has had several delays, but there seems to be light at the end of the tunnel...


----------



## nordlav

*Lefty MIJ Fender Stratocaster 1968 Reissue*

Just bought this very nice left hand Japanese Fender Strat 1968 RI in classic sunburst. Serial number ("E") suggests mid-eighties. Great maple neck and fretboard. Just a few small dings at inconspicuous places on the body and some very light scratches on the tortoise pick-guard, otherwise it's in excellent shape.
The dark pick-guard initially put me off, I believe it would of had a white guard when new (maybe some MIJ experts can verify), but it played so well and is so well constructed, I decided to pick it up ($350, no case).
Here's a link to webshots:
http://home-and-garden.webshots.com/photo/2868906980056102595xuExgl?vhost=home-and-garden

** Update: Well I pulled the neck off as I was sending it to the shop for a set up and was a little surprised to see the neck dated 3-6-89 and stamped STB-67/L. The body was similarly stamped TB-67L. So this is actually a 1967 Reissue, not a '68 RI. Not sure what the differences are, if any. 
Thanks,


----------



## rockinbluesfan

I'll pass - don't like the hardware in the lips!


----------



## skydigger

I thought I'd throw this out there for anyone interested someone in Illinois is selling a sweet LEFTY DeArmond M75 at an "auction" site right now.

There has only been one bidder which stands at $200!! Auction ends around 5PM pacific TODAY.

I'd be all over it, but I'm trying to dump a couple of guitars myself. If there aren't too many bids in the next 10 hours I might be forced to bid due to the fact that I can't say no whenever I see a great lefty at such a low cost...


----------



## Duster

skydigger said:


> I thought I'd throw this out there for anyone interested someone in Illinois is selling a sweet LEFTY DeArmond M75 at an "auction" site right now.
> 
> There has only been one bidder which stands at $200!! Auction ends around 5PM pacific TODAY.
> 
> I'd be all over it, but I'm trying to dump a couple of guitars myself. If there aren't too many bids in the next 10 hours I might be forced to bid due to the fact that I can't say no whenever I see a great lefty at such a low cost...


Goodness, that's a nice looking guitar. I don't know anything about DeArmond's, but in a world where there are so few lefty guitars, that looks very sweet. It's got to be worth more than $200.

--- D


----------



## skydigger

Duster said:


> Goodness, that's a nice looking guitar. I don't know anything about DeArmond's, but in a world where there are so few lefty guitars, that looks very sweet. It's got to be worth more than $200.
> 
> --- D


I own a black one with a bigsby, these are awesome guitars. Mine cost me $650 to get it here from Texas...










EDIT: $242.50 was the final bid!

I'm celebrating tonight though because I'm beginning to counsel with seers, prophets, clairvoyants and psychics to rid myself of GAS. I seriously HAD to buy that guitar and I've got more guitars than I can afford to own already.

I find eBay kills me because being a lefty if i see something old or a guitar I've always wanted it's all I can do to NOT buy it...LOL. Sad but true.


----------



## Duster

skydigger said:


> I own a black one with a bigsby, these are awesome guitars. Mine cost me $650 to get it here from Texas...
> 
> EDIT: $242.50 was the final bid!
> 
> I'm celebrating tonight though because I'm beginning to counsel with seers, prophets, clairvoyants and psychics to rid myself of GAS. I seriously HAD to buy that guitar and I've got more guitars than I can afford to own already.
> 
> I find eBay kills me because being a lefty if i see something old or a guitar I've always wanted it's all I can do to NOT buy it...LOL. Sad but true.


So was it your bid that won? Or did you rid yourself of GAS just in time?

--- D


----------



## sliberty

My son is a lefty (I am a righty - sorry for barging in here), and I was wondering what all of you guys do about the pots on your lefty guitars?

He has two Epi's (LP Std and G400), and both have standard (right handed) 500K audio pots installed. This means that they either work backwards, or they work forwards but with really screwed up taper.

I bought some replacement reverse audio pots, but they won't fit through the existing holes unless I ream them a bit.

So, what do most lefty's do? Leave the lousy pots on 10 and forget it, or do some sort of rewire/replacement?

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## skydigger

Duster said:


> So was it your bid that won? Or did you rid yourself of GAS just in time?
> 
> --- D


No. Someone else got lucky with that one...


----------



## Michelle

sliberty said:


> My son is a lefty (I am a righty - sorry for barging in here), and I was wondering what all of you guys do about the pots on your lefty guitars?
> 
> He has two Epi's (LP Std and G400), and both have standard (right handed) 500K audio pots installed. This means that they either work backwards, or they work forwards but with really screwed up taper.
> 
> I bought some replacement reverse audio pots, but they won't fit through the existing holes unless I ream them a bit.
> 
> So, what do most lefty's do? Leave the lousy pots on 10 and forget it, or do some sort of rewire/replacement?
> 
> Thanks,
> Steve


That's funny, I never noticed any problem with my lefty's, they all work counter-clockwise, as they should, but aren't wonky at all. I've got a lefty G400 and it's fine.


----------



## allthumbs56

So there's this Beatle tribute band called Fab Four who are coming out this way to play a festival in Welland. I did a little checking on their website and the bass player claims that he learned to play bass as a leftie in order to better mimic Sir Paul. That's a fair commitment to the project I'd say.


----------



## bscott

*For Those With A Fender Fetish*

Check this one out. Must be a VERY special one!!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Lefty-Left-Hand...yZ118985QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Brian


----------



## Axeman16

cool stuff guys.


----------



## skydigger

trying to delete my ignorant comment....

On a side note that sunburst DeArmond I mentioned a few posts back that sold on eBay may soon be mine...

I took a chance and emailed the buyer and I guess there is a problem getting it shipped to the U.K., so I'm now bugging the seller to put it up or sell direct to me...

I've been selling off gear and decided to try and start a little DeArmond collection. They may not really be collectors items in my lifetime, but I like 'em...


----------



## sysexguy

I just posted some more goodies in the emporium http://guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=12416 :rockon:

Andy


----------



## pacifica55

*natural lefty*

thins morning i went to a guitar shop near me. I am left handed and natuarally they had limited lefties. so they said that copmanies make certain models in left handed and if I ask they will send me one... so ive been searching and can't find out what ibanez guitars are made in leftys does any one else know please help

also i am deeply interested in bc rich assassin guitars are there any lefty assassins?

thanx


----------



## greco

sliberty said:


> I bought some replacement reverse audio pots, but they won't fit through the existing holes unless I ream them a bit.
> 
> So, what do most lefty's do? Leave the lousy pots on 10 and forget it, or do some sort of rewire/replacement?
> 
> Thanks,
> Steve



Steve....the existing pots should be able to be rewired. I've wired mine up exactly the way you want them... by error (..I'm a righty). Why not just use the new pots you have bought, if it only requires a bit of reaming?

Dave


----------



## sliberty

Well, the reamintg always worried me, but I bit the bullet, and worked really carefully, and the results are perfect. These full sized CTS reverse audio pots work exactly as they should for a lefty - the taper is correct and in the right direction. My son is very happy. In fact, he was thinking about replacing the pickups on his guitars, and now say that the pickups sound so much better with the new pots and caps (I used Mallory 150's), that he doesn't think he wants to replace the pickups anymore. I have since order and received another set of these pots, and will rewire his Les Paul next (I did the SG first).

The old pots couldn't be wired the "right way". The voiume pots were audio (not reverse audio as they should have been) and the tone pots were linear (instead of the reverse audio that they should have been as well). Although the quality wasn't really the issue, the CTS pots are also much better quality than the cheap pots Epi installed. So all around, this was a worthwhile upgrade.


----------



## greco

Good stuff. :food-smiley-004:

I must have made the wiring errors on *linear* pots...all I know is that I was not happy having to take them out of the guitar to rewire.

Dave


----------



## xuthal

Hey guys i just started a petition and group on facebook.
http://www.facebook.com/home.php#/group.php?gid=20395013919

heres the petition
http://www.ipetitions.com/petition/art100/

the petition and group is about getting ibanez to make the ART100 in a lefty version.I just wrote a radio dj to plug my group and i need as much people to sign it as possible.I saw that ibanez only offers a few lefty electrics so i thought id do something about it


----------



## skydigger

xuthal said:


> Hey guys i just started a petition and group on facebook.
> http://www.facebook.com/home.php#/group.php?gid=20395013919
> 
> heres the petition
> http://www.ipetitions.com/petition/art100/
> 
> the petition and group is about getting ibanez to make the ART100 in a lefty version.I just wrote a radio dj to plug my group and i need as much people to sign it as possible.I saw that ibanez only offers a few lefty electrics so i thought id do something about it


signed your petition...

Have you contacted Southpaw guitars?

I seem to remember them saying they had special ordered a bunch of Artcore models. Sometimes they contact manufacturers and have them specially build a limited run of lefties...


----------



## xuthal

Thats cool.Thanks skydigger i'll check them out.I'm not sure i trust them too much though.I saw a guitar that sells for $419 and they were trying to sell it for $500.Regardless its worth a try.


----------



## GaskellGuitars

xuthal said:


> Hey guys i just started a petition and group on facebook.
> http://www.facebook.com/home.php#/group.php?gid=20395013919
> 
> heres the petition
> http://www.ipetitions.com/petition/art100/
> 
> the petition and group is about getting ibanez to make the ART100 in a lefty version.I just wrote a radio dj to plug my group and i need as much people to sign it as possible.I saw that ibanez only offers a few lefty electrics so i thought id do something about it


If Ibanez won't do it then GASKELL GUITARS needs to know about it. We can make that one without any troubles, if there's some unified interest in that. Check out some of our recent custom Explorers www.gaskellguitars.com


----------



## Duster

Ok, so it's not an electric guitar, but someone should buy this...

I don't know if it's a new reissue or a vintage Hagstrom, but it's a nice-looking acoustic, and it's lefty!

http://cgi.ebay.ca/LEFTY-HAGSTROM-A...yZ155298QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

--- D


----------



## GaskellGuitars

We did an international survey recently about left handed guitars and we found that the GIBSON FIREBIRD which is not available left handed, as everyone would know, was a popular request. These results were surprising for us. We never thought the Firebird would come up so often - we were wrong! Gaskell Guitars only makes left handed guitars. We are the authority on all things left hand guitar related. We would like to know any thoughts any of you have about a left handed Firebird.


----------



## nordlav

*Book 'em Dano!*

Just bought this lefty 1998 (I believe) Danelectro '56 U2 Aqua Burst Reissue off a very nice gentleman through Kijiji. Pretty much mint (see the headstock pic, yes those are the original store tags). My intent was to just buy this guitar, but he had a bunch of gear for sale, basically 2 sets of electric guitars, practice amps, cables, 1 Levy's padded gigbag, a set of D'Addario XL strings and 3 picks, lol. He really wanted to sell it all, so I bought the lot, flipped the other guitar (MIK Squier), amp (Crate) and cable on Kijiji for a reasonable amount. Net result was getting this Dano Reissue, a '98 MIM Fender Frontman Reverb, Ernie Ball Ultraflex cable, Levy's gigbag and a set of XL strings for $15.00 (embarrassing, I know). Sometimes it's great to be a lefty, lol.
The guitar plays great and is a lot of fun, certainly a unique tone.








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## exhausted

sliberty said:


> So, what do most lefty's do? Leave the lousy pots on 10 and forget it, or do some sort of rewire/replacement?
> 
> Thanks,
> Steve


i replace the pots and wire the guitars right-handed (i.e.1 is 1 and 10 is actually 10, unlike a stock lefty fender).

i use regular audio taper for the tone pots and linear for the volumes. 

never bothered with reverse audio or reverse-numbered knobs.

my gibsons came wired right-handed and the taper's ok so didn't mess with those. i got used to the controls being that way.

my fenders and epiphone got re-wired as above (though a new epi sheraton i played recently was "right").

my rickenbackers are wrong but i don't want to modify those as those guitars are actually holding and/or going up in value.


----------



## parns

hi there i'm new here, i'm so glad there's alot of leftys on here and some great guitars! 

here's some of my gear: http://s150.photobucket.com/albums/s105/parnsy/

i also have a mim tele.


----------



## parns

if any of you lefties out there are looking for jaguars or jazzmasters www.southpawguitars.com just got a bunch in, the only place in north america to get them and they ship to canada :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Michelle

Yeah, they got some really nice ones like the Warwicks and MusicMans. Adirondack Guitars has a nice selection also:

http://www.adirondackguitar.com/lefty/LHMenu.htm

:wave:


----------



## LeftyLang

A Few of My Latest Lefty Finds....


----------



## exhausted

:banana:


----------



## parns

lofu where'd you get that sexy beast???


----------



## exhausted

just good ole ebay.


----------



## parns

awesome! how much was it???


----------



## xuthal

xuthal said:


> Hey guys i just started a petition and group on facebook.
> http://www.facebook.com/home.php#/group.php?gid=20395013919
> 
> heres the petition
> http://www.ipetitions.com/petition/art100/
> 
> the petition and group is about getting ibanez to make the ART100 in a lefty version.I just wrote a radio dj to plug my group and i need as much people to sign it as possible.I saw that ibanez only offers a few lefty electrics so i thought id do something about it


Just thought i would revive this post in case some of you guys missed it.You dont have to sign up for the email option,just un check the box saying you want to receive emails and thats about it.Its free to sign.


----------



## exhausted

so apparently the calgary L&M is becoming some sort of left-handed epicenter for the prairies as far as their chain is concerned. some juicy stuff may be coming in soon.

they also currently have a lefty gibson hummingbird and songwriter in the acoustic room. lofu


----------



## exhausted

a couple more from our friends at fender japan.


----------



## funkynassau

Hi from another lefty!

I have a Norman lefty acoustic and a Les Paul clone Black Beauty electric.

Been taking lessons just over 4 yrs now and have come a long way in that time.

Nice to see a forum for us leftys!
Funkynassau, Walkerton, Ontario area kksjur


----------



## Bullitt

Hi from another lefty, some nice guitars. I have just started lessons a couple of months ago, so all I have is a Beaver Creek Lefty 101 series.


----------



## Apostle

*Hello to all of you Sinister Folks!*

This is a first post for me. I'm fairly new to the world of electric and am considering a first buy. I currently own a Cort 730LH which I am happier and happier with as the years go by and the sound mellows.
I've been shopping around a fair bit recently and I'll relate what I have found out.
My initial urge was towards an Epi. Sheraton 2 lefty. They have two of them at the local L&M which I was trying out. But to my dismay, one week after having a first look, L&M raised the prices (supposedly due to our fluctuating loonie) on all of their in-store stock. The price on the Sheraton went from $865. to $1025 ON INSTORE STOCK!!! That thoroughly P.O'ed me. I looked at Steve's site and saw that they would also raise their prices for the same reason, but they would hold the old price on the instore stock. Needless to say, I've decide that in future dealings, L&M will be the last place I shop.

I went to Music Center Canada ( MCC) and found out that G&L makes pretty much all of their models in lefty and that Hagstrom makes the Victory (Colin James, Frank Zappa) in a lefty for a very reasonable $599. ( MCC price )
Hagstrom also makes the Deluxe F in lefty. Hagstrom has a great site where you can listen to many of the rigs with their various pick-up combinations.

Since then, I went to the local pawn shop and found a Yamaha Pacifica ( not sure of the model ) in lefty for $150. I can't try it out as the strings on it are too short to tune. Does anyone have any advice on this guitar? 

I also went to another pawn shop and found a Peavey Transtube Studio Pro 2 for $185 (with pedal) which I would love to hear some input on before I buy.

OK....That's all for now. I would appreciate any input ASAP as I don't want this gear to disappear on me. 

Best wishes all! :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Duster

Apostle said:


> This is a first post for me. I'm fairly new to the world of electric and am considering a first buy. I currently own a Cort 730LH which I am happier and happier with as the years go by and the sound mellows.
> I've been shopping around a fair bit recently and I'll relate what I have found out.
> My initial urge was towards an Epi. Sheraton 2 lefty. They have two of them at the local L&M which I was trying out. But to my dismay, one week after having a first look, L&M raised the prices (supposedly due to our fluctuating loonie) on all of their in-store stock. The price on the Sheraton went from $865. to $1025 ON INSTORE STOCK!!! That thoroughly P.O'ed me. I looked at Steve's site and saw that they would also raise their prices for the same reason, but they would hold the old price on the instore stock. Needless to say, I've decide that in future dealings, L&M will be the last place I shop.
> 
> I went to Music Center Canada ( MCC) and found out that G&L makes pretty much all of their models in lefty and that Hagstrom makes the Victory (Colin James, Frank Zappa) in a lefty for a very reasonable $599. ( MCC price )
> Hagstrom also makes the Deluxe F in lefty. Hagstrom has a great site where you can listen to many of the rigs with their various pick-up combinations.
> 
> Since then, I went to the local pawn shop and found a Yamaha Pacifica ( not sure of the model ) in lefty for $150. I can't try it out as the strings on it are too short to tune. Does anyone have any advice on this guitar?
> 
> I also went to another pawn shop and found a Peavey Transtube Studio Pro 2 for $185 (with pedal) which I would love to hear some input on before I buy.
> 
> OK....That's all for now. I would appreciate any input ASAP as I don't want this gear to disappear on me.
> 
> Best wishes all! :smilie_flagge17:


The Hagstrom you're referring to is the Viking (I'm sure you knew that) and it gets great reviews. Elvis even played on once (but that was an old Swedish-made model).

The G&L's are available left-handed but they will generally be CAD$1200 and up.

Have you tried a Godin Exit22? Judging from the other guitars you name in here, it might fit what you're looking for (single/humbucker mix). I have to say, I haven't bought one, yet, but everytime I pick one up, it really begs me to buy it....

--- D


----------



## BMCM

Another Lefty here. I've got a boat-load of nice lefty electrics from Gibson, Heritage, Fender, and some custom-made luthier guitars as well.

Let me know if you'd like to chat about our lefties!


----------



## Duster

BMCM said:


> Another Lefty here. I've got a boat-load of nice lefty electrics from Gibson, Heritage, Fender, and some custom-made luthier guitars as well.
> 
> Let me know if you'd like to chat about our lefties!


Are you selling that boatload of lefties? Or some of them? That would be worth talking about!

--- D


----------



## Guest

devnulljp said:


> Just like Gary Moore and Steve Morse? :smile:


Ya beat me to it!

I'm a lefty that plays righty as well.


----------



## Apostle

*Thx Duster*



Duster said:


> The Hagstrom you're referring to is the Viking (I'm sure you knew that) and it gets great reviews. Elvis even played on once (but that was an old Swedish-made model).
> 
> The G&L's are available left-handed but they will generally be CAD$1200 and up.
> 
> Have you tried a Godin Exit22? Judging from the other guitars you name in here, it might fit what you're looking for (single/humbucker mix). I have to say, I haven't bought one, yet, but everytime I pick one up, it really begs me to buy it....
> 
> --- D


I haven't looked at the Godins seriously although I have heard one played by Jim Head ( Edmonton Jazz musician) and loved the sound. My unfortunate story is the I have extreme tastes with limited resources,( sound familiar?) hence the reason I'm looking most seriously at the used Yamahas.
Music Center Canada has the G&L's for around $900, and even the $599. for the Hag Victory is out of my reach right now. As I mentioned in my previous post, I'm new to the world of Mr. Edison and what I know about electrics and amps could be grown in my ear. So for the time being I think I will just try to grab a low-end axe and see what kind of a lumberjack I am.

I picked up an amp at the pawn shop today for $150. It's a U.S. made, Peavey Studio Pro 112, Trans-tube with the foot switch. Hopefully it will fill my beginners needs. I'm just about to run the serial # on it to see what I can learn about it.
Best wishes to all!


----------



## BMCM

Duster, is there anything in particular you are looking for?


----------



## Duster

BMCM said:


> Duster, is there anything in particular you are looking for?


Hey. I was just coming to this thread to post a specific request - I never saw that you asked the question... 

Yes, I'm looking for a strat-style guitar. My ideal would be a G&L legacy. I've been out to a couple shops, haven't found one in Toronto yet, but I might have to order one.

I'd also consider an American strat... instruments in that league.

Could we use this thread to post up what we've got for sale/trade/WTB? Or even just to give people a heads-up to lefties we've seen in shops?

For example, I was in the Twelfth Fret on the weekend, and they've got a decent assortment of lefties, even though I wish there were more. They had a Mexican Strat priced in the $600's, an American 60th Anniversary Strat (from 2006) at around $1100, and a new American Strat around $1400.

Anybody else see any good lefties for sale we should know about?

--- D


----------



## Duster

Just ordered an MIA G&L Legacy from the states... will post up pics as soon as I get it, should be 6-8 weeks!

--- D


----------



## rockinbluesfan

Hey Duster there was an american strat lefty on kijij (london) the other day, I looked at it but I have enough lefties right now, may or may not be there yet- I'll check and post the link! FYI

http://london.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-s...ratocaster-USA-Highway-One-W0QQAdIdZ113703453


----------



## Duster

rockinbluesfan said:


> Hey Duster there was an american strat lefty on kijij (london) the other day, I looked at it but I have enough lefties right now, may or may not be there yet- I'll check and post the link! FYI
> 
> http://london.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-s...ratocaster-USA-Highway-One-W0QQAdIdZ113703453


I hadn't seen that one. It's a Highway One, so kind of a Meximerican Strat. Or Amerexican Strat... Decent asking price though. I just didn't like the feel of them compared to the American or the Standard...

--- D


----------



## rockinbluesfan

Yea I wasn't really sure of the "american part" but like u said a decent price tho.


----------



## sysexguy

We have several high end lefty's in stock (Suhr and Vigier) and a batch on order:
Stock:
http://www.diffusion-audio.com/store/cart.php?target=product&product_id=16484&category_id=316
http://www.diffusion-audio.com/store/cart.php?target=product&product_id=16438&category_id=316
http://www.diffusion-audio.com/store/cart.php?target=product&product_id=16442&category_id=322
On Order:
http://www.diffusion-audio.com/store/cart.php?target=product&product_id=16586&category_id=332
http://www.diffusion-audio.com/store/cart.php?target=product&product_id=16583&category_id=332
http://www.diffusion-audio.com/store/cart.php?target=product&product_id=16589&category_id=332
http://www.diffusion-audio.com/store/cart.php?target=product&product_id=16590&category_id=332
+ we try and keep all 8 Reverend lefty models on hand

Andy


----------



## ennKay

i'm trying to find a 335-type guitar and having not much luck in that price range between epiphone and gibson. keep hoping to see one come up used... so far no luck.


----------



## Bruiser

*Dot On Shaft Lefties*

Dropped into the new Dot On Shaft Woodbridge location and they have a dedicated Southpaw Alley with one of the largest selections of electrics and acoustic selections I've ever seen. I left with a pearloid top Carparelli S3 at a great price. JP was amazing to deal with and I even had money left in my pocket. Sure made wifey happy at the end of the day.

http://www.dotonshaft.com/lefties.cfm

B


----------



## exhausted

dumped a couple lesser guitars among other things and got this.


----------



## Michelle

ennKay said:


> i'm trying to find a 335-type guitar and having not much luck in that price range between epiphone and gibson. keep hoping to see one come up used... so far no luck.


ennKay; check this Kijiji ad from St. Stephen! :smilie_flagge17:

http://saintjohn.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-musical-instruments-Left-hand-Guitars-W0QQAdIdZ74470379

Good luck!


----------



## Duster

ennKay said:


> i'm trying to find a 335-type guitar and having not much luck in that price range between epiphone and gibson. keep hoping to see one come up used... so far no luck.


Have you checked out a Hagstrom Viking? I don't know too much about the Viking, but it gets good reviews, should be in that price range, and they make them left-handed...

--- D


----------



## warden602

Hi all!

While down in the states, I did a pilgrimage to Southpaw Guitars in Houston TX - truly an amazing place for a left handed guitar player! It felt surreal to walk into an all-lefty shop with a handful of righties relegated to a corner like most lefties are in your typical shop. 

I was in early on a Saturday morning, got the grand tour by the owner, Jim, and then spent the day in a practice room with a selection of amps while one of the staff, Larry, brought in a selection of various guitars to try out.... this lasted all day by which time I'd probably played $30,000 USD worth of electric guitars and managed to pick out a couple within my price range that I liked. While the lefty Eric Clapton signature strat was tempting, I ended up walking out with a new Gibson Les Paul Traditional in heritage cherry sunburst. Beautiful guitar, with a thicker neck than the new LP Standards are coming out with these days. 

For any lefties out there, if you are going to be in Texas or the southern states for any reason - I'd highly recommend taking a detour just to see the guys at Southpaw. Most of their business is mail/phone/internet orders, so having an out-of-town customer come in and actually see the store is a treat for them!

Now I can finally retire my old Epiphone Les Paul I've had since high school!


----------



## Duster

warden602 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> While down in the states, I did a pilgrimage to Southpaw Guitars in Houston TX - truly an amazing place for a left handed guitar player! It felt surreal to walk into an all-lefty shop with a handful of righties relegated to a corner like most lefties are in your typical shop.
> 
> I was in early on a Saturday morning, got the grand tour by the owner, Jim, and then spent the day in a practice room with a selection of amps while one of the staff, Larry, brought in a selection of various guitars to try out.... this lasted all day by which time I'd probably played $30,000 USD worth of electric guitars and managed to pick out a couple within my price range that I liked. While the lefty Eric Clapton signature strat was tempting, I ended up walking out with a new Gibson Les Paul Traditional in heritage cherry sunburst. Beautiful guitar, with a thicker neck than the new LP Standards are coming out with these days.
> 
> For any lefties out there, if you are going to be in Texas or the southern states for any reason - I'd highly recommend taking a detour just to see the guys at Southpaw. Most of their business is mail/phone/internet orders, so having an out-of-town customer come in and actually see the store is a treat for them!
> 
> Now I can finally retire my old Epiphone Les Paul I've had since high school!


Sounds like an excellent experience! How could you NOT buy a guitar in a place like that... I mean it's worth it just for the souvenir value alone. If I'm ever in Houston I will definitely check it out, and I suspect I'd come back with a new guitar also. 

Just curious - did you fly back, and if so, how did you package the guitar for the return trip? Did it come with a flight-worthy case or did they have to pack it for you at Southpaw?

--- D


----------



## warden602

Duster said:


> Sounds like an excellent experience! How could you NOT buy a guitar in a place like that... I mean it's worth it just for the souvenir value alone. If I'm ever in Houston I will definitely check it out, and I suspect I'd come back with a new guitar also.
> 
> Just curious - did you fly back, and if so, how did you package the guitar for the return trip? Did it come with a flight-worthy case or did they have to pack it for you at Southpaw?
> 
> --- D


I did fly back - but my guitar didn't. My retired parents are snowbirds in Florida, so I had the guitar shipped from Southpaw via Fedex to them and had it driven across the border rather than trying to fly with it. It did come shipped inside its Gibson case, packed in bubble wrap inside a Gibson shipping box, which appeared to be the next best thing from indestructible. There certainly wasn't any damage to the shipping box yet alone the guitar itself when it arrived from Fedex.


----------



## bscott

If I ever win the lottery the first place I am going is Houston and am going to stock on lefty's.


----------



## warden602

Yeah... I'd be going back if I won the lotto too... pick up that Clapton strat, a '59 VOS Les Paul, probably a ES-336 and a -335... and a Martin or two. The stock they have is unreal.


----------



## ennKay

Duster said:


> Have you checked out a Hagstrom Viking? I don't know too much about the Viking, but it gets good reviews, should be in that price range, and they make them left-handed...
> 
> --- D


... and that's just what i bought! got the deluxe. dealer brought it in and let me try it, no strings attached. couldn't be happier. the neck is as good as they say, and the pickups are surprisingly decent.

very good guitar for the money! i even had a little money left over for a couple of pedals! :rockon2:

edit: (no strings attached... har har. no pun intended)


----------



## Duster

ennKay said:


> ... and that's just what i bought! got the deluxe. dealer brought it in and let me try it, no strings attached. couldn't be happier. the neck is as good as they say, and the pickups are surprisingly decent.
> 
> very good guitar for the money! i even had a little money left over for a couple of pedals! :rockon2:
> 
> edit: (no strings attached... har har. no pun intended)


Welcome to the Hagstrom Natrion, ennKay! Post up a review or any comments you've got on the guitar when you've had a chance to form an opinion on it. I've been playing a Swede for about a year and I'm very happy with it. Quality of construction is great, and that fretboard is a real treat. I haven't gone back to look, but I think I may even have posted a pic of it in this thread last year when I bought it... The Viking's been on my wish list since then, so I'm curious to know what you think of it.

--- D


----------



## icronic

I've also got a Larrivee acoustic that's not shown in the picture

On a sad note my fiancee has strictly forbidden the purchase of any more guitars for the time being. 

I do think there is a real bright side to being left handed. The most obvious is that I've really had to make smart decisions about which guitars to buy because I was never able to play any of them prior to actually ordering them. The result is that each one has it's own unique sound, so I've really managed to avoid redundancy. Also it means I can avoid making stupid decisions because it's pretty much impossible to buy anything on impulse. (I know a ton of righties who've done this and ended up with what turned out to be crap).

Also I've noticed that for some reason QA and built quality seem to be a lot better on left handed guitars. I'm really not sure why this is the case, but both my Strat and my 335 are far better quality in terms of build/finish and playability than their right handed counterparts.


----------



## Duster

icronic said:


> I've also got a Larrivee acoustic that's not shown in the picture
> 
> On a sad note my fiancee has strictly forbidden the purchase of any more guitars for the time being.
> 
> I do think there is a real bright side to being left handed. The most obvious is that I've really had to make smart decisions about which guitars to buy because I was never able to play any of them prior to actually ordering them. The result is that each one has it's own unique sound, so I've really managed to avoid redundancy. Also it means I can avoid making stupid decisions because it's pretty much impossible to buy anything on impulse. (I know a ton of righties who've done this and ended up with what turned out to be crap).
> 
> Also I've noticed that for some reason QA and built quality seem to be a lot better on left handed guitars. I'm really not sure why this is the case, but both my Strat and my 335 are far better quality in terms of build/finish and playability than their right handed counterparts.


I think the other benefit is that sometimes reduced choice is a good thing. It prevents you from spending time and energy with so much variety to look at. In any given "type" of guitar, you're going to be limited to a handful that are available left-handed. This helps to focus. I can't imagine how much MORE time I would spend looking at guitars if I had the limitless universe of right-handed models available to me.... Where it hurts most is in the finishes - I find the restricted lefty finishes very limiting.

--- D


----------



## icronic

Duster said:


> I think the other benefit is that sometimes reduced choice is a good thing. It prevents you from spending time and energy with so much variety to look at. In any given "type" of guitar, you're going to be limited to a handful that are available left-handed. This helps to focus. I can't imagine how much MORE time I would spend looking at guitars if I had the limitless universe of right-handed models available to me.... Where it hurts most is in the finishes - I find the restricted lefty finishes very limiting.
> 
> --- D


Yeah I agree with you on the finishes. I keep toying with the idea of getting my Ibanez RG1570 refinished. That blue sparkle is just plain boring. 

Although I'm kind of glad I found out about the Carvin Custom shop. Awesome guitars with awesome finishes for really great prices. I think if I ever get another guitar it'll probably be another Carvin.


----------



## Biggy Boy

Hi Fellow lefties.
wow some really nice guitars here.
I don't know about you guys but I find right handed guitars look funny!
Just kidding.

Here is some shots of my lefties.


----------



## Briguy

epiphone sg black ... I wish it was a strat or a black beauty tho haha


----------



## highwayjones

*a couple of mine + amps*

http://s639.photobucket.com/albums/uu112/hindsiterocks/


----------



## Biggy Boy

highwayjones said:


> http://s639.photobucket.com/albums/uu112/hindsiterocks/



Nice gear man! big amps


----------



## LeftyLang

icronic said:


> I've also got a Larrivee acoustic that's not shown in the picture
> 
> On a sad note my fiancee has strictly forbidden the purchase of any more guitars for the time being.
> 
> I do think there is a real bright side to being left handed. The most obvious is that I've really had to make smart decisions about which guitars to buy because I was never able to play any of them prior to actually ordering them. The result is that each one has it's own unique sound, so I've really managed to avoid redundancy. Also it means I can avoid making stupid decisions because it's pretty much impossible to buy anything on impulse. (I know a ton of righties who've done this and ended up with what turned out to be crap).
> 
> Also I've noticed that for some reason QA and built quality seem to be a lot better on left handed guitars. I'm really not sure why this is the case, but both my Strat and my 335 are far better quality in terms of build/finish and playability than their right handed counterparts.





Nice 335,,,same as mine!!sdsre


----------



## LeftyLang

2 more of mine......


----------



## Duster

The new G&L Legacy came in a couple of days ago.... I'm stoked!

I won't re-post the pics, but here's the link to the NGD thread...

http://www.guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=23339

--- D


----------



## bscott

VERY nice. Congrats!!

Brian


----------



## Savage

LeftyLang, that archtop is a BEAUTY!! 'zactly what is it? Bought that way or a conversion?


----------



## BMCM

Several 'lefty' guitars I've accumulated over the years.

Back row L to R:

Fender CS '51 Nocaster NOS, Fender AV '52 Tele, Fender CS '56 Strat NOS, Fender AV '57 Strat, Fender AV '62 Strat


Front row L to R:

Fender Am Series 50th Anniversary Strat, Fender Am Std Strat (1989), Fender American Deluxe Strat (2000), Gibson Historic '58 reissue, Heritage 150CM Classic


----------



## Savage

Wow!! Awesome collection of Southpaws!!

Am actually lookin' for a lefty Tele clone right now ...


----------



## ennKay

what model is the sunburst strat, back row, with the vintage look, darker maple board? it's a beaut!


----------



## BMCM

Thanks for the nice comments, guys.

I've edited my picture post to add all the names of the models. Feel free if you have any questions!


----------



## fireman38

I am a lefty and i am looking for fender jagstang, mustang and jaguar guitars. if anyone knows of any email me. [email protected]


----------



## niangelo

Lefty signing in. I play a G&L Semi-hollow Bluesboy, and a '52 Tele RI. Guitar shopping is hell! Long live the extended wait for gear.

Here's a pic of the recent setup, minus the Bluesboy. The pedalboard is pretty out of date... imagine a FDII, a DD-5, a Fatboost and a Sparkle Drive.


----------



## bscott

*Ebay Sales*

Cruising the left haded guitars for sale on Ebay cames across several lefty demonstrators for sale. So, I double click to check them out, details, etc.
The email contact is for some yoyo at LA Music. They are trying to sell demonstrators for about the same as you would pay for brand new, if you ordered direct from Gibson.
The scams never stop. BEWARE!!

Brian


----------



## bscott

*PRS Guitars*

FYI - I was curious so asked them if they made any left hand guitars. Below is their reply.

"Currently, we do not offer left-handed production models.

PRS has built left-handed models over the years however, due to shrinking demand the models were discontinued around 2001.

The only way to have a left-handed model built these days is to order one through our Private Stock program via your local dealer or distributor."

Looks like they have written off a segment of their market. And I would not be bothered with the hassle and extreme expense of ordering a custom made guitar from them.
Lots of other makers who want our business and are easier to deal with.

Brian


----------



## Duster

bscott said:


> FYI - I was curious so asked them if they made any left hand guitars. Below is their reply.
> 
> "Currently, we do not offer left-handed production models.
> 
> PRS has built left-handed models over the years however, due to shrinking demand the models were discontinued around 2001.
> 
> The only way to have a left-handed model built these days is to order one through our Private Stock program via your local dealer or distributor."
> 
> Looks like they have written off a segment of their market. And I would not be bothered with the hassle and extreme expense of ordering a custom made guitar from them.
> *Lots of other makers who want our business and are easier to deal with.*
> 
> Brian


*cough cough* 

G&L

*cough cough*


----------



## bscott

Duster said:


> *cough cough*
> 
> G&L
> 
> *cough cough*


Yeah - I know there are lots of other makers of good left handed guitars. I just thought that before I would ever spend 5K or more on a guitar I would at least try one to see if I liked the feel of it. And I told PRS customer service that. And that I would not be purchasing any PRS product.

Brian


----------



## rtaylor1956

*Carparelli Guitars by Dot on Shaft*

As the markeitn Director for Carparelli Guitars the Canadian company and manufacturer I can assure you we build many left hand guitars, in fact we are probably the market leader in this field now.
The Dot on Shaft name has now been dropped and all guitars will now be known as Carparelli Guitars, a second manufacturing plant has just been established here in Ontario with production of hand built guitars now being completed.

A new updated website is in the works and will go active shortly, for those that have not seen the site you may go to www.carparelliguitar.com
or log on to my facebook using [email protected] I'll be happy for you to come on and take a look at the hundreds of photos I have on this site including albums of our left hand models.

Please remember it cost no more to build a left hand than it does a right hand, Carparelli Guitars owned by Mike Carparelli a left handed person usually gave a discount on lefthand models just to be different.

Happy days

Rob:rockon2: 


jcayer said:


> How about you post some pics as well !!! :smile: :wave:
> 
> My MiM Tele and Godin Exit-22. And in the background, my Ax84-P1 5W homemade tube amp with a 2X10 cab...


----------



## Duster

rtaylor1956 said:


> As the markeitn Director for Carparelli Guitars the Canadian company and manufacturer I can assure you we build many left hand guitars, in fact we are probably the market leader in this field now.
> The Dot on Shaft name has now been dropped and all guitars will now be known as Carparelli Guitars, a second manufacturing plant has just been established here in Ontario with production of hand built guitars now being completed.
> 
> A new updated website is in the works and will go active shortly, for those that have not seen the site you may go to www.carparelliguitar.com
> or log on to my facebook using [email protected] I'll be happy for you to come on and take a look at the hundreds of photos I have on this site including albums of our left hand models.
> 
> Please remember it cost no more to build a left hand than it does a right hand, Carparelli Guitars owned by Mike Carparelli a left handed person usually gave a discount on lefthand models just to be different.
> 
> Happy days
> 
> Rob:rockon2:


Great to hear, and I commend you on your decision. Carparelli is a much nicer name than Dot on Shaft, and although I'm sure you had a reason for the old name, I'm impressed you guys didn't let your ego get in the way, and dropped it for the sake of better marketing. I think it's going to make a difference for you guys, really.

I'm only a block away from your store in Woodbridge, and I've been in there once. Great showroom, and great service. A couple of the guys talked to me in a no-pressure kind of way, and made me feel comfortable. I didn't have time to plug anything in and play, but one of the guys made sure to invite me back to spend some time next time. I breezed through the lefty section, and holy crap that's the most lefties I've seen in one room, so kudos to you for that as well. I found the designs not all to my liking, and a bit of a mixed bag in terms of quality of finishes. Some were great, some not so much. But I did leave, feeling that your company has a lot of potential, and if you guys make the right decisions, you could really be going somewhere.

I'll be back in your store, and hopefully eventually I'll find something I like enough to take home. For me it's about finding the sweet spot in price and quality. I'm willing to overlook some quality defects for a very cheap price, but at a certain price I'm looking for pretty much perfection in terms of fit and finish. And of course, it has to be a good player, at any price, otherwise it's not worth anything at all. I picked up a couple of hollowbodies that felt like good players... next time I'll take some time to see if I bond with anything.

--- D


----------



## bscott

rtaylor1956 said:


> As the markeitn Director for Carparelli Guitars the Canadian company and manufacturer I can assure you we build many left hand guitars, in fact we are probably the market leader in this field now.
> The Dot on Shaft name has now been dropped and all guitars will now be known as Carparelli Guitars, a second manufacturing plant has just been established here in Ontario with production of hand built guitars now being completed.
> 
> A new updated website is in the works and will go active shortly, for those that have not seen the site you may go to www.carparelliguitar.com
> or log on to my facebook using [email protected] I'll be happy for you to come on and take a look at the hundreds of photos I have on this site including albums of our left hand models.
> 
> Please remember it cost no more to build a left hand than it does a right hand, Carparelli Guitars owned by Mike Carparelli a left handed person usually gave a discount on lefthand models just to be different.
> 
> Happy days
> 
> Rob:rockon2:


This is excellent news!!! AND Canadian made as well. ALWAYS glad to support Canadian crafstpeople. I was aware of Dot on Shaft and glad you let us know of the new name. You will definitely be in the running when I am looking for an addition to my guitars - number 2!! Hopefully sometime aroound April/May next year I will have the cash ready!!.
All the very best to you and Caparelli!!

Brian Scott


----------



## Savage

My 2009 J & D Bros. JD-TL-L "Tele-clone"


----------



## lefty_15

*Left Handed 2001 NAMM Ltd Ed.Quilted Strat*

Model 011-7420 Rosewood 

250 Rosewood plus 250 Maple Lefties were made for the NAMM show

http://www.flickr.com/photos/lefty_15/


----------



## Greendo

*lefty guitars in the stable*

I had a left handed Norman manik for 27 years
2 years ago purchased a Larrivee D03E ( Mahogany back and sides)
2 months ago purchaed a lefty Fender Strat Highway One

Been going back and forth from acoustic to electric picking and grinning.

I found larrivee to be a good source for Acoustic guitars and Fender to be the same for electrics. Actually wanted to get a PRS but apparently they quit making Lefty's

Thanks for the idea of this website for lefties.


----------



## exhausted

lined them all up a while ago. the sunburst tele is out of commission.

oops lost the picture and can't delete the post.


----------



## bscott

No wonder you are exhausted!!! Just keeping up and playing all of those FINE geetars!!! Beautiful collection!! For the next photo can you put the green Gretsch in the centre?? Looks way too nice to be on the fringes of a picture!!

Brian


----------



## BMCM

Here are a couple of Fender-style models I took delivery of a few weeks back:


----------



## bscott

LOVE the look of the Tele. Very nice colour.


----------



## BMCM

Thanks, I like the colour too. Kind of a burnt amber/honey shade. Sounds and plays great as well.


----------



## parns

i'm looking for a lefty jazzmaster, can anyone point me in the right direction?


----------



## exhausted

parns said:


> i'm looking for a lefty jazzmaster, can anyone point me in the right direction?


i think ishibashi is exporting fender japan guitars again.

http://www.ishibashi.co.jp/webshop/global/index.html

i bought mine from this guy in japan. expensive but it ended up being an amazing guitar.
http://cgi.ebay.ca/Fender-Japan-66-...QQcmdZViewItemQQptZGuitar?hash=item3a5354fd4c


----------



## gman

*1980 vantage lefty*

greetings. this is my first post and i'm not sure how to move around here yet or post pictures but FYI : i happen to have a near mint vantage lefty with original case. i'm not left handed myself but i couldn't see this beauty collecting dust so i purchased it and did an overall cleanup and set-up, new strings etc. and it's just waiting for someone to really see the beauty in the creation. so for all you left handed musicians, take a look. i'll post it on kijiji - london. also, i need help in how to do pics. thanks for the time


----------



## JamieKent

I have 3 guitars.

I have an Aria Pro II Fullerton (Fender Strat knockoff) in Sunburst.

I also own a Samick/Gregg Bennett Avion (Les Paul knockoff) in this colour: http://gregbennettguitars.com/images/av3lhcs_medm.jpg


But my pride and joy, which I just picked up last month, is my brand new custom-built Alexander James Laurent:

http://i66.photobucket.com/albums/h244/Angus2816/Guitar01.jpg
http://i66.photobucket.com/albums/h244/Angus2816/Guitar02.jpg
http://i66.photobucket.com/albums/h244/Angus2816/Guitar03.jpg

Top Wood: Yellowheart, Ebony bridge piece with Yellowheart "J" inlay
Body Wood: Wenge
Neck Woods: Bloodwood, Yellowheart, Bloodwood
Fretboard Wood: Gaboon Ebony

Neck-through and string-through construction.

I am absolutely in love with this guitar.


----------



## mrd34d

Dean ML XL










I've also got an 82'-83' O'Hagan Twenty Two Flying V. It's a total mess (previous owner's cousin got a hold of it), and it's a righty; but I'll be restoring it, and stringing it left.

Also got a frankenstein lefty. The Body & neck are Yamaha Pacifica, and everything else is Fender Strat (pick plate, pickups, pots, etc)


----------



## LeftyLang

My Gibsons.....I know I have a problem! sdsre


----------



## bscott

You have a problem?? What would it be????


----------



## Duster

With gear like that (some nice amps back there too!) I don't think you have any problem at all.

--- D


----------



## BMCM

Duster, where did you order your G&L from?


----------



## Duster

Guitar Adoptions. www.guitaradoptions.com

I can't recommend them highly enough. Great to deal with, 100% reliable, handled all the payments and paperwork perfectly, the guitar arrived ahead of schedule. He sells a lot of lefty guitars, even has a section of the site dedicated to us. 

He's located in Illinois, but he ships lots of stuff to Canadians so he knows the drill. Check out their site, and feel free to give the guy a call or email to discuss. He's great about replying to emails, and he's happy to chat on the phone about different options, costs, timing, etc. Very helpful guy and an effective businessman, to boot.

--- D



BMCM said:


> Duster, where did you order your G&L from?


----------



## Hellraiser

I've got some Schecters, A Devil Custom, Hellraiser Solo-6 and I just traded my Hellraiser c-7 for a c-8.

Im "Sagit19" on Youtube. I play hardcore metal and punk. [video=youtube;NHcriFT2dK4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NHcriFT2dK4[/video]


Chuck


----------



## shadowflux

Hi guys!

First post here and it warms my heart to see some fellow Canadian lefties kicking around. 

Just the one Strat at the moment, currently loaded with Lace Sensors, but I've owned Stangs, Jags, and other stuff in the past.


----------



## Duster

Anyone seen any interesting lefties for sale locally, recently? I'm kind of in need of some new-guitar therapy these days. I've got the Hagstrom Swede and the G&L Legacy, so my next guitar will either be something Tele-flavoured, or semi-hollow, or both! Or maybe an electro-acoustic? I'm open minded, just seeing what's out there looking to go home with me. Kind of like during my dating days. 

--- D


----------



## rockinbluesfan

Duster said:


> Anyone seen any interesting lefties for sale locally, recently? I'm kind of in need of some new-guitar therapy these days. I've got the Hagstrom Swede and the G&L Legacy, so my next guitar will either be something Tele-flavoured, or semi-hollow, or both! Or maybe an electro-acoustic? I'm open minded, just seeing what's out there looking to go home with me. Kind of like during my dating days.
> 
> --- D


I'm always waiting in the wings too for something that may come up. Locally just don't seem to happen so I have a few sites bookmarked and just keep waiting - not that I need anymore but when you get gas you need to alleviate it!


----------



## xuthal

I know this is an electric thread but i was wondering if theres any interest in a Norman b20 folk guitar?I don't really want to sell it but another guitar is in my sights.It's pretty much brand new,i got it in February for $450.00.Just checking if theres any interest before i post i the for sale section.

Mods:
please don't move,just seeing if there is a chance anyone would consider buying my guitar.If not I'm happy to keep it,I'm not entirely sure i want to give it up yet.


----------



## Duster

xuthal said:


> I know this is an electric thread but i was wondering if theres any interest in a Norman b20 folk guitar?I don't really want to sell it but another guitar is in my sights.It's pretty much brand new,i got it in February for $450.00.Just checking if theres any interest before i post i the for sale section.
> 
> Mods:
> please don't move,just seeing if there is a chance anyone would consider buying my guitar.If not I'm happy to keep it,I'm not entirely sure i want to give it up yet.


Is that the straight-up acoustic, or is it the optional electro-acoustic?

--- D


----------



## xuthal

Duster said:


> Is that the straight-up acoustic, or is it the optional electro-acoustic?
> 
> --- D


Straightup acoustic,Keeping it though.Deal fell through anyways and this guitar is pretty much all i need comapred to what i was after.I already have an OM shape guitar so I don't really need another.


----------



## Sparrow Guitars

I don`t know the rules enough to know if I`m breaking them here, so moderator please feel free to let me know. 

Sparrow has just launched a Canadian line that includes lefties in all models. They are called the Streetlight series, and you can check em out here www.streetlightguitars.com

If you`re anywhere near Cambridge Ontario, Macauley`s just ordered a Little Heartbreaker lefty in White. He has some love for you southpaws.

Billy


----------



## Duster

Sparrow Guitars said:


> I don`t know the rules enough to know if I`m breaking them here, so moderator please feel free to let me know.
> 
> Sparrow has just launched a Canadian line that includes lefties in all models. They are called the Streetlight series, and you can check em out here StreetlightGuitars.com
> 
> If you`re anywhere near Cambridge Ontario, Macauley`s just ordered a Little Heartbreaker lefty in White. He has some love for you southpaws.
> 
> Billy


Hopefully that's not a violation of the rules. Speaking for myself, I'm always glad to get more info about lefty guitar makers, so I appreciate the heads-up! Of course, discounts for GC members is always nice!!! 

--- D

BTW, the Macaulay's Music website doesn't seem to be working.....


----------



## Highphi

Another lefty here, just popping in to say hi!


----------



## Duster

No lefty action since the end of June? I'm starting to itch for a new guitar, so I checked in here hoping someone would have something good for sale...

--- D


----------



## KujaSE

*Re:*

To any interested lefties, I'm throwing up a Gibson at a really nice price online. I'd like it to go to a nice home though, so just a heads up 

FS: Left Handed Gibson Les Paul (Massive Upgrades)


----------



## rockinbluesfan

Scored a lefty schecter blackjack off ebay, I put a bid in and went to bed thinking if I win fine, if I don't oh well. I got it for $355 and I am pleasantly surprised at how good it feels and plays. It has a hsc, tuner, guitar cord, picks and a strap. I adjusted the truss rod, added a new set of strings and good to go. Like a lot of people I read reviews on harmony central (for what it's worth) and they were all positive. I don't need another guitar but I'm glad I got this keeper!


----------



## John Watt

Unless you watched Jimi "struggle" with playing a Stratocaster upside down,
as I did in Maple Leaf gardens in 1969,
and only had right-handed guitars to buy when I got mine in 1970,
you don't know how much this means to me.
Despite my best efforts to play as much as I could with effects onstage,
dressing up and having a good time up there, dancing around,
always trying to be spacey and put through all the heads that came on down,
I always had more guitarists come up to me and say they should have stayed left-handed.
So many lefties are getting tendonitis and other problems after long term righty imitating,
or saying they never got fast enough or found the co-ordination.

Just seeing me with a left-handed body and a right-handed neck, my first lefty hybrid,
was controversial for some, seeing a reverse headstock for the first time.
Liking the Allman Brothers and Jeck Beck enough to put a big P.A.F. humbucker at the neck,
was enough to freak out other Stratocaster lovers, mostly right-handed.

This is my first evening posting replies at The Canadian Guitar Forum.
Finding this not only increases my interest, it samples my D.N.A.
And anyone who knows me knows that I just want to play,
not sit in front of a screen so long I just catch a code.

I wish I could add some photos, but the pop-up is unknown to me.

As a Canadian it's very frustrating for me to see language becoming officially "bilingual",
and everything becoming standard and metric, officially, kind of,
but the ten percent of us who are born left-handed don't have ten percent of manufactured goods.
I'm lucky I haven't cut off fingers with right-handed skill and table saws.
And you righties should try playing a left-handed Stratocaster upside down,
changing the strings around, with the tremolo arm hanging down across the bridge.
Even Jimi held his arm out and reached around and over to get past the tremolo arm,
and didn't get into palm muting strings... I think... I watched him up close for 45 minutes.

yeah... when someone gets onto me about being lefty,
I like to grab them a bit with my right hand,
and say I don't want to get left behind.


----------



## jmaysen

Just a heads up. I friend of mine had both is primary guitars stolen this weekend from a club he was playing at (as a guest sitting in with the band) 
One is a 80's Les Paul Standard in wine red. lot's of wear on it. The other is a black mij fernandes strat. both had gig bags.

The club is in Lennoxville quebec. so the guitars might be anywhere in ontario/quebec by now, It was homecoming for Bishop's University and a lot of out of towner's around

He's out his only two electrics....

Also if anybody has any left-handed MIJ strat/tele copies for sale, you could really help him out.


----------



## Duster

jmaysen said:


> Just a heads up. I friend of mine had both is primary guitars stolen this weekend from a club he was playing at (as a guest sitting in with the band)
> One is a 80's Les Paul Standard in wine red. lot's of wear on it. The other is a black mij fernandes strat. both had gig bags.
> 
> The club is in Lennoxville quebec. so the guitars might be anywhere in ontario/quebec by now, It was homecoming for Bishop's University and a lot of out of towner's around
> 
> He's out his only two electrics....
> 
> Also if anybody has any left-handed MIJ strat/tele copies for sale, you could really help him out.


The worst part is, the thief probably didn't realize they were lefties, and now is having a hard time unloading them. Shame.


----------



## riff

I'm a Lefty too....can play lefty or righty flipped and still strung righty too...freak...yeah i know...aren't we used to that word yet?...lol
Trying to short list a trade right now for 1978 Lefty American Strat or mid 70's Gibson for my 70's Classic Driving Project....not sure what to choose....?....Have only played the Strat so far...
Nice to see a Lefty thread!


----------



## Johnny

Hey there lefties! I'm a lefty too! I started out on bass and play basses set up for lefties as a lefty, but, I play untraditional right handed guitar flipped upside down as all my friend's guitars were right handed but I was already comfortable holding lefty. I have both lefty and righty guitars and basses. The actual lefties don't get played that much (basses do) unless I have the nut and intonation switched for righty...weird I know. I can play a lefty strung as lefty, but it feels like a 2nd language as I'm more fluent as an upside down righty. I have adapted my playing style over the years and used to have a problem breaking strings because of the "attack" on the small E string getting hit the hardest by my downstroke. Anyway, here are some of my lefty guitars and basses.
My first Fender! RH Fender USA Strat neck on lefty body. Saw this in a used instrument shop around 1999 and knew it was made for me.








Fender Jag-Stang...love the shape. Designed by fellow lefty Kurt Cobain.








Fender Mustang MIJ: got on Ebay last year with a Rickenbacker case (not shown). Later, bought this Fender plush poodle case (shown) only to find that the Mustang reissues have a longer neck and therefore wouldn't fit inside by about an inch. Ouch!








Grestch Historic Series 3900: Bought on Ebay in 2003...haven't touched it. It's a beautiful guitar, but I haven't done the nut conversion mentioned above so it has just been sitting in the case (dang 'ol shame it is).








Lefty Harmony Meteor: pretty rare, set up as righty. I love this thing. I bought the period correct case a while later, the guitar is next to mint...the case has some wear...as it should be I guess.








DeArmond Starfire lefty with original Dearmond case and DeArmond USA Humbuckers: Crafted in Korea. Gorgeous and solid with set neck.








Guild Starfire in emerald green; 1969 (my birth year)! I feel a kindred spirit here with this one. Came up on craigslist New Years Eve Dec. 31, 2009 and I rushed out to get it driving the opposite direction of work (therefore being late...and relegated the closing shift but I couldn't have been happier that night!) WOW! What an amazing find and next to mint with original case!








Telestar LISAS. Made in Korea right around 1999 (same year as Danelectro 1st reissues) and designed by JT Riboloff of Gibson R&D guy. Super fun, semi-hollow, chambered guitars with amp-in-cases (just like those old Danelectro Silvertones only solid state). I also have the MONA model but sadly no picture to show. 








SIGMA acoustic electric bass. Not sure of the model number. I bought this in 1992(?). This was actually a right handed model that I had converted to be lefty with a nut swap and rerouting of the bridge nut alignment. 








Fender Jazz bass MIJ. Active electronics with the caveat of having the battery behind the pickguard....yes, unscrewing the whole pickguard and it's many screws just to change the battery...ugh! Nice bass otherwise.


----------



## rockinbluesfan

Hi all - scored a lefty Tokai LS110 les paul with p90's. The guy wouldn't ship outside the U.S. so I used bluewatershipping depot in Port Huron and will be going there to pick it up hopefully next Sat. First time using bluewater but I can't foresee any problems - I will declare it at the border and best of all no broker fees!

Here she is - a little heavy but just feels and sounds great - best of all she's mine and definitely a keeper!


http://i245.photobucket.com/albums/gg76/rockinbluesfan/IMG_0009.jpg


----------



## turnerguitars

The nicest Lefty Guitar that i've ever had in my guitar shop that i can think of is a Levinson Blade, Texas classic... assuming it is as nice as the right hand version that is. 
but yeah to be honest, i dont carry that many left handed guitars, there just isnt enough demand for them. i have like 7 different ones at the moment i think.


----------



## sysexguy

Some pics of a Suhr Modern with the Guthrie Govan model features


















Andy Welcome to Diffusion-Audio.com

we have many Suhr, Vigier, Sandberg and Reverend left hand instruments in stock


----------



## rockinbluesfan

turnerguitars said:


> The nicest Lefty Guitar that i've ever had in my guitar shop that i can think of is a Levinson Blade, Texas classic... assuming it is as nice as the right hand version that is.
> but yeah to be honest, i dont carry that many left handed guitars, there just isnt enough demand for them. i have like 7 different ones at the moment i think.


Funny cuz when a good lefty deal comes along the buyers come out of the woodwork!


----------



## Duster

turnerguitars said:


> The nicest Lefty Guitar that i've ever had in my guitar shop that i can think of is a Levinson Blade, Texas classic... assuming it is as nice as the right hand version that is.
> but yeah to be honest, i dont carry that many left handed guitars, there just isnt enough demand for them. i have like 7 different ones at the moment i think.


Well, you've come to the right place. Where's your shop, and what do you have in stock at the moment?

--- D


----------



## Relic

Hello fellow lefties! Here's a few git-pix...

My '78 Strat:










My '08 Tele:










My '08 Ric 360:


----------



## bscott

Some VERY sweet guitars. Well cared for!!

B


----------



## Darryl keeler

Man well said. You have any idea how tired I am of looking at only black pl's and strats. Maybe the odd sunburst. So....I decided to go to l&m(stupid idea) to order a "custom" les Paul from Gibson something pretty close to the AFD and there was no price just a "they said they won't make one lefthanded in that colour" f the lefties must be the motto


----------



## warden602

Has anyone gone the route of ordering through the Fender Custom Shop? I contacted L&M about getting a left-handed version of the Eric Clapton Signature Stratocaster with the special v-neck shape and active electronics and they said it can be done... for $3975. Now seeing as a CS righty Clapton Stratocaster are running at $3799 on Musiciansfriend.com it doesn't seem like much of a premium.... just the 7-8 month wait will be killer. 

Anyone gone this route to order a lefty guitar and care to share their thoughts on the experience?


----------



## KujaSE

Relic said:


> Hello fellow lefties! Here's a few git-pix...
> My '08 Ric 360:


Oh man, is that ever gorgeous. Got any videos/soundclips? Where did you pick her up and for how much? (If you don't mind me asking)


----------



## Relic

KujaSE said:


> Oh man, is that ever gorgeous. Got any videos/soundclips? Where did you pick her up and for how much? (If you don't mind me asking)


Hey KujaSE, thanks man. I don't have any vids or soundclips, sorry. I do have more photos though (see below). I bought it from the original owner (it was a year old at the time) for about 15% less what he paid. It's immaculate, and has a beautiful silver badged case with all the candy.


----------



## exhausted

nice ric. 

anyone else grab one of the lefty 60s tribute les pauls?


----------



## KujaSE

Selling one of my kids to fund a new purchase. PM me and I'll work out a discount.

http://toronto.en.craigslist.ca/tor/msg/2341152954.html


----------



## Relic

Brand-new Eastwood Breadwinner - oh my but this guitar is beautiful. And it plays and sounds fantastic. Very happy camper here...


----------



## camo1902

New to the site and proud to say I am a lefty. Just got the 2 guitars going at the moment. A Parker PM20 pro and an old Jackson Dinky which I modded with a killswitch. I sold some guitars in a quest to get a Music Man Petrucci BFR. Still a little saving to go but I will have one soon!


----------



## parns

Excited

http://www.fender.com/m/search.php?partno=0143000700#


----------



## jmaysen

heads up to all the lefties! I just put up a nice dead mint left handed Ibanez RG in the for sale thread


----------



## Duster

I just found out that Godin discountinued the left handed Exit 22 last year. Sad news - that was reputed to be an excellent guitar, and the few times I picked one up at guitar stores, they felt great to play. Always told myself I'd get one. Now it's too late.... Of course I'm sure I'd find one second-hand if I put my mind to it.

But really, what is with Godin? Why do they only offer one or two lefty models? For some reason I expect Canadian companies to be more egalitarian somehow.

Update to this: I'll pay $350 if someone has one of these in great shape, particularly the maple fretboard version.

--- D


----------



## Duster

Where did all the lefties go? This thread seems a bit dead.

Just an FYI to whoever is still listening: Godin is now taking orders for the 5th Avenue Kingpin in lefty form. I've been told they'll be shipping in April. My order is already in!

I retract my earlier statements regarding their lefty-friendliness. They are now officially awesome.


----------



## surlybastard

I had no idea this thread existed, I'm a lefty. I don't know what else to say about that really.


----------



## Zenith

I think they discontinued the Exit22 line entirely. But they did add another 4 models in left handed.

Still have mine though.










Doesn't get much use these days. Not after I got these.

Larrivee RS-4 Rootbeer









Larrivee D-03R









I have a thing for Canadian guitars. Or at least ones with Canadian wood.


----------



## surlybastard

Those Larrivee's are beautiful, bit out of my price range right now sadly


----------



## Zenith

Yeah they don't come cheap; but they sound as beautiful as they look. Lucked out getting the RS-4 used.


----------



## dcole

I can't wait to try one of those 5th Avenues in lefty form. $999 Les Paul Studios @ Long & McQuade today. I went down there and the lefties are even $999. Thats a pretty good steal when they are regular $1,550.


----------



## Jaeger

I've just bought a "near new" lefty Godin Exit 22; it seems like a great guitar.


----------

